# can someone help me understand weight loss theory



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the way i understand the theory is this,we need to burn off more calories than we ingest in order to lose weight...so just supposing i burn off naturally 2500 calories per day

2500 cals perday burned naturally
1500 cals ingested

i would subtract the two figures which would leave me with a deficit of 1000

now if i exercised and burned 500 calories i would add this figure to the deficit

= 1500

so this would meen that ive burned off the same amount of calories that ive ingested

the questions are

1/is my theory correct ?
2/how do i find out exactly how many calories my body burns off in a day without exercise
3/if the above figure is correct do i need to add more exercise so im burning off more than ive ingested

i hope someone can help me as ive been racking my brains with this for days

all the best

john


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't have answers for ya, but...

Have you tried the worm sh*t yet???


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i havnt ... call me ignorant but i dont want to end up a neurotic obsessed wreck,which is what usually happens when i get my mind focused on something.... its like bed bugs ....look at them magnified a million times and you would never sleep on a bed again.... anyway to the point of calories (dont want this thread to blow off in other directions) is my theory correct.....


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

you need to use up more energy than you put in. if you use the same amount as you put in you'll stay the same weight. i don't think the body burns up alot without activity.

so to lose weight you need to either eat/drink less energy or exercise more or both.

minimising fat/oil and sugar content of food means you can eat as much or more and still decrease energy consumed.

thats how i see it anyway. best of luck


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

We can only _estimate_ how many calories we burn each day. It depends on your lifestyle, but a good estimate is as follows.

Take your bodyweight in pounds (multiply your weight in kg by 2.2 to get your weight in pounds) and multiply it by:

14 (for slow metabolisms)
15 (for medium metabolisms)
16 (for fast metabolisms)

Of course we also need to take into consideration your bf%. So the weight you are after would be your lean weight. A 200lb guy at 25% bf, would weigh 150lb at 0% bf (this is theoretically impossible since the last 3% bf is essential fatty cells in the brain and spine, but 150lb is a good estimate)

So if you weigh 150lbs lean and have a medium metabolism, you would have a daily maintainence caloric requirement of 2250cals. That's the amount of calories you would need to maintain your weight. That estimate would be for a relatively sedate lifestyle (9-5 office work, with 15 minutes of walking each day). I'd imagine your not too concerned about losing some muscle as well (which is agiven on any caloric deficit), so give yourself the benefit of the doubt and aim for the lower end of any estimate.

So our 200lb guy at 25% bf with his relatively sedate lifestyle, would need 2250cals just to maintain his weight. A sensible and easy deficit woould be -500 cals, but you could go up to -1000 cals, leaving our guy with 1250cals a day. If you were to go this low, then cardio would be recommended to create half of the deficit.

Next up we need to consider macronutritional ratios, the amount of carbs, protein and fat you eat. You want to aim for high protein with less amounts of fat and carbs, so 40% protein, 30%fats, 30% carbs for example.

Just some quick figures in case you don't already know them:

1g of fat contains 9cals
1g of protein contains 4cals
1g of carbs contains 4cals

Make sure you get at least 1g of protein per pund of body weight, pur 200lb guy would need 200g of protein. 100g of carbs and 50g of fat for the rest of his calories. This works out to 800cals protein, 400cals carbs, 450cals from fat, leaving him with a 600cal deficit.

Thats's a pretty standard diet, and over a period of time our dieter will lose weight.

Make sure you get your food sources are healthy. Chicken, tuna, lean beef, egg whites and whey powder for protein. Oats, rice, wholwheat bread and pasta for carbs. Olive oil and fish oil for fats. 
Vegetables can be a real help as well, because they contain relatively few calories for their weight, and so make you feel fuller. Fruit is good for you of course, but don't eat too much of it (fructose is a bad sugar for fat gain), stick to one or two apples or oranges a day, and avoid fruit juice. You should get sufficient vitamins from the vegges and a vitamin tablet anyway.

Lastly, on such a diet you should allow yourself on cheat day a week, in which you gorge yourself on carbs. You will not gain weight as all the carbs you eat will go to replenish your glycogen stores in your muscles.

Cardio is a good idea 3-4 times a week. It burns cals obviously, but also suppreses appetite for a while. Weight training also will help retain muscle, and has numerous other benefits.

If you have anymore questions, please ask.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

thankyou for the replies :lol:

i used this to give me a rough estimate of the calories i burn naturally and i put in the low ficure although my activity is more intermediate http://avera.adam.com/pages/tools/nutrition_calc.htm

it states that i naturally burn around 2600 cals a day and reccomends i drop 500 cals and increase my activity...

what im actually doing is taking in 1500 cals per day (all good food low in fat) and i use a gravity walker for about 30 minutes (everyday) which burns around 500 cals .... as far as i know this is all i can do as they do not reccomend dropping any more calories than the 500,and regarding exercise apart from my daily workout im always on the go .....it was far easier on the atkins although i stopped this as i didnt feel it was a healthy choice,but this weight loss theory is easy explainned but a pain in the butt to keep an eye on ... but am i doing all i can do ? all the food is natural ,i eat lots of fish (no batter) and vegs and fruit ...i dont snack

i cant see what else i can do ,but if im doing something wrong please tell me

thankyou

jc


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Axel19 said:


> Fruit is good for you of course, but don't eat too much of it (fructose is a bad sugar for fat gain), stick to one or two apples or oranges a day, and avoid fruit juice.
> 
> If you have anymore questions, please ask.


Very good post, Axel.

That would explain why I have stopped losing, I think. I take a pretty big amount of fruit salad to work. What would you recommend instead? At the moment I have a sandwich (Healthy) some Snackajacks (Puffed rice things) and then fruit (Pineapple, apple, orange, and grapes in the fruit salad, and a banana)

Maybe rice or something? Are there any quick and tasty vegetable recipes?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

can we have a segment on the forum

'AXELS WEIGHT LOSS AND FITNESS Q & A'

good work that man .... so much damn science in this losing weight stuff,still keeping fit is important


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Depends what your goals are mrmole.
Stick to apples and oranges, not too much fructose in those. Don't eat more than one or two pieces a day. Vegges are much better all round on a diet. Have a chicken and lettuce sandwich or something, making sure you get lots of protein. Ditch the snakc a jacks, and have an aple afterwards. That will put you on about 500cals which is roughyl where you want to be if you are having 3-4 meals a day, and trying to lose weight.

The most important thing is the deficit of course. 
Jc on a 500 cal deficit, you will be looking at slow weight loss. If you are over 16% bf, then upping the deficit to abput 800 shouldn't be much of a problem. I'd put you at somewhere between 18-24% bf jc judging by your pics, which isn't bad considering you look to be naturally very muscular. Most footballers are around 10% bf, to gove you a referecne point. Being able to maintain below 6% bf for more than a few days without feeling like absolute crap, is near impossible for 99.99% of people.
500 cals for half an hour on a gravity walker seems a bit hopeful, 300-400 seems a more realistic estimate.

Remember just eating healthily isn't gonna get you losing weight. Jc don't deprive yourself of some real meat, like lean steak, a pound of lean steak only contains about 500cals. Of course too much red meat isn't a good idea, but on a diet you want to be eating food that makes you feel full.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Axel19 said:


> Depends what your goals are mrmole.
> Stick to apples and oranges, not too much fructose in those. Don't eat more than one or two pieces a day. Vegges are much better all round on a diet. Have a chicken and lettuce sandwich or something, making sure you get lots of protein. Ditch the snakc a jacks, and have an aple afterwards. That will put you on about 500cals which is roughyl where you want to be if you are having 3-4 meals a day, and trying to lose weight.


Just toneing up at the moment, trying to shift the last few bits of flab I haven't managed to get rid of :lol:

Also trying to build some muscle but I know it's hard to do both at the same time.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i need some advice too, please, DR Axel!

I go to the gym 3 times a week, since beginning of new year, and want to basically look trimmer. Not too keen on developing muscle - I used to be a gymnast and am quite muscular and would like to be less so, you know, more feminine etc. So, anyway, I've put on weight since going to the gym.

I'm guessing it must be muscle since I'm not really achieving the whole calorie deficit thing. I go on the cross trainer for 20 minutes (325 calories) then the treadmill for 30 minutes (15 minutes at the low intensity fat burning rate, then run for 15 at the cardio rate) this burns about 350 calories. Then do sit-ups, stretches etc.

So, what I want to know is, is it too soon to see any difference? Is this kind of exercise going to make me develop muscle? And my HR after running for 16 minutes the other day was nearly 180. Am I doing myself harm?

Thanking you in advance Dr :wink:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well one important thing to remember guys is that a lot of where your muscle and fat is distributed is determined by your genetics. Some people will develop a bigger chest others bigger arms from doing the same exercise. Women will put on most of their weight around their bums and thighs, men around there midsection.

Mrmole, there is in fact no such thing as 'toning'. A muscle is a muscle, it can get bigger or it can get smaller, but there is no such thing as a toned muscle and an untoned muscle. Making oneself leaner will make someone appear toned, but that is dependant on bf%. Also doing weights will give you a temporary pump (muscles become hydrated), which some people confuse with toning.

You're right it is hard to do both at the same time mrmole, only begginers can burn fat and gain muscle at the same time. As far as weight training is concerned, it's more straightforward than one thinks, and one only needs to do about 6 or 7 different exercise to work their entire body.

G-funk, everyone gains muscle when they are just starting exercise of any kind. As mentioned before, you may be a naturally quite muscular person. Personally I quite like a woman to be shapely in an athletic looking way, like a gymnast. However if you want a different look, and want to look slimmer overall, then try avoiding any exercise more intense than walking. Focus on getting a calorie deficit in the way I described above. Your exercise can come from walking alone. If you do more intense exercise then your body will want to hang on to the muscle more as you lose weight. 
Don't worry too much about heart rate etc, you will know if you are pushing yourself during cardio, it should be hard, and you should feel tired by the end of it, but you shouldn't be collapsing or thrwoing up.
However I can't imagine that the muscles are causing you to look big or anything, I'd say that if you stuck with the cardio work you are doing and maintained a similar diet to the one I described above then in 6-12 months you should have reached your goals. Just remember that diet is the most important factor. A lot of people get worried when they start out doing exercise that they will get too big. The amount of work that is required to gain serious muscle is beyond most people's level of interest.
With a good, managable diet you should be losing abotu 3lbs in the first few weeks, then 0.5lbs from then on.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Axel, that was very helpful. I think my diet is the main problem. I am wary to go on any strict diet, having had a few issues with those in the past, tending to be obsessive etc. Moderation is the key I guess. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Axel19 said:


> Women will put on most of their weight around their bums and thighs, men around there midsection.


Why is it that most of my weight is around my midsection?? (I am female) Actually if it wasn't for my midsection I might actually be skinny. I look like I'm pregnant!

And I've been told that you can't like focus on one area and lose weight in that one area... you could do sit-ups and lose weight in your arms or something but your stomach could still be fat.

So I don't know what to do when it comes to exercising.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'd really appreciate a q+a axel thing too.

i quit smoking 3 days ago (with patches, puffer +the carr book) and, having done loads of heathy food in the past, actually feel i can do it now without it being pointless. i reckon i'm 1 stone overweight (i'm 5' 6" + 10 stone at the minute). even in 3 days (although i'm tired and feel fluey) i can breathe better so want to exercise soon. i'm quite an athletic build too and would really like to get the 'madonna' look :lol:

i will run, cycle + swim but what do i need to do to get that strong, defined look?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

also i'm thinking if i started canoeing/kayaking that might sort out my tummy, back and arms as my legs and bum are ok weight wise(a bit more muscle would be good). sorry i've needed to write this to get to the thing:

how do i lose weight on my tummy, back and tops of arms, gain some defined muscle there and get some muscle on my bum and legs?

i'll give good simple (very simple) meal suggestions in return :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

jc,

why do you keep doing this to yourself man?
i hate to come down on you, but you post alot about this kind of superficial stuff. youre obsessed with your looks and how people percieve you. yea its something most people do, but that doesnt make it right. ive seen your pictures. yea youve got bulk to you but youre no lardass. why are you thinking this hard about the mathematics of caloric intake? its silly. youre negating the vast part of yourself. youre wasting so much effort on things that matter so little. what matters is your overall health. your epidermis is just the covering. its like the exterior that covers the car. right now your car is rusty and frozen, because youre ignoring it and spending all your time worrying about the formula of armour-all. in the mean time your car is wasting away.

your overall health is all that matters dude. forget the slides, the petri dish and the microscope. throw out the pencil and the paper. you dont need it. its keeping you preocupied on the useless and away from the important.

first and formost, is yourself. all 100% of it. when you get that functioning in top condition, the rest will fall in line. if you are unhealthy and ignoring the importance of the inner working of your engine, if you allow rust and yes that includes PARASITES AND WORMS, to invade and further degrade you, you will end up diseased and ultimately dead. i mean, whats the point of having a buffed out exterior, if you cant get the fricken car out of the garage!

helllooooooo :roll:

i highly doubt this guy cares one iota about his caloric intake.









this guy does









but that doesnt make him healthy. my dad and his twin bro are both ex bodybuilders. they are in their mid 50s, they both have to take medication for high blood pressure that is off the charts, because of excessive animal protein, dibilitating depression, and low self esteem. if their guns dont take them out, their diseased organs will. mind you, they still look great for their age, between them have like 5% body fat. but most of their fat has collected inside their arteries and clog their ducts and internal organs. everyday i wonder if it is their last. either way they go, its self inflicted. its just another form of suicide. oh yea lets not forget, they are both alcoholics. they call it their only pleasure in life, when in reality its just a bandaid over a festering wound. the same goes for popping pills and expecting extraordinary results. its not going to happen without overall effort.

heal the wound. everything else will fall into place.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah and why can't I lose weight in my stomach without losing my breasts???

Sorry... I understand if you don't respond... maybe someone can help me out though.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Breasts are one of the first places we lose it from as far as I can tell. I don't know why - maybe it's where the body least needs it, and can afford to lose some? I'd quite like smaller ones - I always feel a bit frumpy and top heavy. Of course my other half disagrees.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well SB, it is ultimately a hobby, something to keep one preoccupied. I don't think that all people who go to the gym are overly self conscious. The reason I go and calorie count etc is I need to feel like I have achieved something. I need to have something I have worked for, that is mine, and to know that I have far surpassed the norm in a particular area. Some people do martial arts, some do athletics and others lift weights. If the entire nation can get hyped about a bunch of guys running round a field, then I don't see why bodybuilding or powerlifting has got such a bad reputation. They both involve a great deal of discipline and effort to become physically exceptional in one way or another. Overall natural body builders are very healthy people, until they get to under 6% bf. They eat balanced diets, and do lots of both aerobic and anaerobic activity.

Counting calories is necessary in any physical discipline, nutrition is key. To those who aren't seriously involved in a physical discpline it seems silly and obsessive, but it's just another aspect of someone's chosen discipline. 
Becoming involved in powerlifting/weight training has been one of the best decisions I've made in recent years. It's given me a great sense of achievement, and something to obsess over apart from my ever fragile mental state. Ultimately hobbies are very important in dealing with these neurotic mental states in that they do give something for one to focus on apart from their mental state.

I'm sure some psychiatrist might like to drop in tell me that it is associated with personal insecurity or something, but I don't think it is. If I were injured tomorrow and could never go to the gym again, I would quite happily get involved in some other discipline. But I need to do something, to have something to show for the past year, something I can say I've achieved.

Although I would agree with you SB about jc. Jc unless you are willing to enjoy the challenge of attaining a more defined look then don't worry bother doing it. Seriously, if I wasn't into weight training then I wouldn't care much about my diet, aside from common sense eating well. The only reason I pay attention to my diet is so that I can improve my gym lifts. I am mostly concerned with lifting heavy weights (doing lifts such as bench press, squats etc), not body building as such (although that does come with lifitng heavy weights), as a competetive sport. I can' justify why I enjoy lifting heavy weights so much, but I do, and it does have a lot to do with competition with other guys that train with. 
I do martial arts as well, and hope to compete some day, and the weight training helps with this.
But there is no way on God's earth that I would bother with complicated and demanding diets just to lose a bit of weight if I was't doing weights/martial arts. Sb is right in that it seems that you are doing this because your are insecure about having what appears to be a perfectly normal body. If this is the case then my advice to you would be to adopt a common sense healthy diet. If you feel you can become a gym freak and enjoy the experience, then from personal experience I'd recommend it. If the whole thing seems like a chore, then don't bother, just enjoy your food and make sure it is mostly healthy.

However I will address the questions that remain.

PEACEDOVE:-You are right in that you can not choose where to lose fat from. Doing sit ups will not burn fat from your tummy. Your body chooses where to burn fat from. The rule is last on first off. So the last place you begin to see fat, will be the first place you lose it from.

BAT:- Well to achieve such a look I'd recommend weighted squats, nothing is better for leg development. This would involve joining a gym, and using free weights along with all the scary sweaty guys. Also weight training for upper body is the best way to get a definined look there as well. Like I mentioned before, you can not choose where to lose weight from.

But again, unless you are going to enjoy the experience, then don't bother, it's just going to be tedious and you'll probably give up in less than two weeks.[/i]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Axel, what sort of foods do you think I should be eating? And what sort of calorie intake would be best?

I have a bowl of cereal (Weetabix/Shredded Wheat/bran flakes; none of this sugary sh|t) for breakfast.

My lunch you already know 

And a 'normal' but reasonably sized dinner.

I'm 6ft and hover around 14 stone. I think more of this now is muscle, than it used to be. I always use the stairs at work, and try and go out for a walk every evening. Sundays are my biking days which are always very healthy.

I would estimate I'm about a 36" waist, maybe a bit over, and I'm naturally big framed.

Thanks mate


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

in reply to SB

why am i so obsessed with losing weight and being healthy ?

well my dad was nearing 20 stone 4 years ago and then because of this he developed diabetes,then he had a heart attack which involved a bypass operation (with complications that are still happening to this day)
and then he developed cancer.... so i guess i am getting obsessed but only because i know that excess weight isnt good .... plus it does give me an interest,believe it or not i am lately very interested in the science of the body how we use our energy etc.... i am in no way vain at all but i am always concerned about not being unhealthy,and eating well and exercising makes me feel good.... ive only managed to stop taking the poison that is celexa due to the fact ive balanced my down times with working out...
i know what your saying (dont think too hard about this stuff) but im an all or nothing kind of person and ive neglected this issue for too many years now,sitting on my fat arse whingeing and whinning on a dp forum....im actually moving around and feeling better,going for walks,running,swimming .... we all have out interests and i hope to make this one permenent,oh and believe me once ive found the answers i wont be so impulsive..... apart from this i do infact have other things going on in my life...and the main one at the moment is moving house and getting a place of my own...but f**k me its all looking good (even though im crapping my pants)

god bless you all

i have noticed though that it seems that when anyone is doing well on this forum then they tend to get crapped on from a great height..... maybe its time to move on (i dunno) something for me to think about :lol:

all i want to do is lose 28lb's


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

jc said:


> ive only managed to stop taking the poison that is celexa due to the fact ive balanced my down times with working out...


I think you mean



jc said:


> ive managed to stop taking the poison that is celexa due to the fact ive balanced my down times with working out...


I didn't like the look of that 'only'. Well done for coming off meds. I know that if I'd even started, I'd be 'hooked', so even in my worst times, I haven't touched them.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

when i used the word 'only' i was reffering to myself.... i dont think i 'personally' could have done it unless i went for a walk ,run etc everytime the blues hit or the head zaps hit me... all i have to do now is come off of 1mg klonopin


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

That's my point, coming off meds isn't easy...don't downgrade your achievement with an 'only' :lol:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers man ! i just want this crap out of my body so i know what the real me is again... learning to cope with anxiety has taken me five years(and im still learning) but and this is a big but .... klonopin is the one med im terrified of withdrawing from ... its going to take time,alot of time


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks axel

i'm going to head down to the gym tomorrow and start slowly


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jc, yes the world of fitness/diet/sport is supposed to be an interesting, exciting and rewarding one. Most people find it dull and tedious at first, but the more you get into it the more interesting it gets.
Your goal of losing 28lbs is perfectly attainable, but be patient. It could be attained within 6-12 months depending on how hard you want to go.

Mrmole, here is a list of the kinds of foods you want to be eating:

3-6 litres of water a day

Protein

Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast
Tuna (water packed)
Fish (salmon, seabass, halibut, sushi, mahi mahi, Orange roughi, tilapia, Sardines)
Shrimp
Extra Lean Beef 
Protein Powder (Whey, Casein, Soy, Egg)
Eggs
Low or Non-Fat Cottage cheese, Ricotta
Low fat or Non fat Yogurt
Ground Turkey, Turkey Breast slices or cutlets (*no deli or sandwich meats)

Avoid that wafer thin sandwich meat stuff

Complex Carbs (nothing enriched, bleached or processed if possible)

Oatmeal (Old fashioned, Quick oats, Irish steal cut)
Sweet Potatoes, Yams
Beans (Black eyed, Pinto, Red, Kidney, Black)
Oat Bran Cereal, Grape nuts, Rye cereal, Multi grain hot cereal
Farin (Cream of wheat)
Whole Wheat frozen Bagels, Pitas
Whole wheat or Spinach Pasta, Whey Pasta
Rice (Brown, white, jasmin, basmiti, arborio, wild)
Potatoes (red, white, baking)

Fibrous Carbs (fibre is non digestible, therefore has no caloric value, but is very important for ones digestive system)

Green Leafy lettuce (red, green, romaine)
Broccoli
Asparagus
String Beans
Spinach
Bell Pepers (Green or Red)
Brussels Sprouts
Cauliflower
Cabbage
Celery
Cucumber
Carrots
Eggplant
Onions
Pumpkin
Garlic
Tomatoes
Zucchini

Fruit 
bananas, oranges, apples, grapefruit, peaches, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, lemons or limes. But remember not to get carried away with fruit, just because it has a lot of nutritional value, it is still food, just like donuts and pizza.

Healthy Fats

Natural Style Peanut Butter
Olive oil, Safflower oil
Flaxseed oil
Fish Oil
Nuts (peanuts, almonds, walnuts)

Dairy

Low of Non-Fat cottage cheese, Ricotta
Low or non-fat milk
Low fat or non-fat yogurt

Of course herbs and spices are fine.

At your weight mrmole aim for about 2500cals a day, broken down into 200g protein, 200g carbs and 90g fats. 
If you can be bothered, try and have 4-6 meals instead of the big three, but if this is too awkward then stick to three but make sure the calories are evnly spread over the three.
Oats are incredible in the morning. A bowl of oats cooked with skimmed milk, and a few kippers on a slice of wholemeal bread. Avoid the cereals, they're crap and don't even fill you up. Essentially 95% of your food should come from the list above. You don't want to be buying your lunch from the newsagents or some crappy ready meal. 
Chocolate, biscuits, sweets and soft drinks are the biggest offenders of all in my opionion. Good chocolate is lovely, and you shouldn't deny yourself some once or twice a week. But biscuits and soft drinks are just horrible anyway, and when you stop eating drinking them and eating healthily you'll find you will not miss them.
Mrmole assuming you on a standar British diet, then the advice I have given should help you be lighter and healthier overall. But from the sounds of things you of normal weight anyway.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bat check out exrx.com for more info on how to train in the gym. It's got all the info you will need.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Axel, I'm very very grateful. It sounds like I'm doing most things right. I have a box of mixed nuts at work I have a handful of everyday - my diet was very 'dry' before. I've noticed less joint clicks etc which can only be good. Strangely, yesterday and today I fancied porridge for breakfast, so I think I'll stick with it from now on! Is Weetabix/Shredded Wheat really that bad?!

Thanks again mate, much appreciated.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah, I love Special K, is that bad for you?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks again; there's loads of exercises i can do at home


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

They're ok, but they're not particularly filling. A bowel of Shreddies, contrary to the slogan, does not keep hunger locked up till lunch. What most people do is have a bowel of cereal for breakfast (less than 200 cals), a sandwich and an apple for lunch for lunch (about 500 cals), then have a huge dinner (anything up to 2000 cals), which isn't a good idea. Calories should be evenly spaced throughout the day, which is why I recommend a heartier breakfast. Oats are so much healthier, and so much more filling than shreddies


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

Can just plain old speed like walking on the treadmill do you any good for a workout? I would run/jog but after i get done everything turns dark and i feel really weird. Is just walking for one hour straight a good enough workout do you think?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

any excersize is better than none at all. i imagine if you aren't getting any excersize right now, walking for an hour a day would be of great benefit.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes aganetcooper is right, walking is still a good exercise. It's low impact, and overall one of the best exercises for just good all round health. But you have to do more of it to compensate for the fact that it is comparatively so easy.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing great JC. Well done mate.

Ignore those who find fault with everything we say. It seems that some people are obsessed with being obsessed with other peoples entirely natual endevours. I walk every day. I guess that's an obsession as well, along with breathing and eating.

Good luck to you fella. You're heading in the right direction. x


----------

